# TV-Karte streikt



## Deon (29. Juni 2009)

Hi 
Ich habe folgendes Problem mit meiner TV-Karte
mein PC ist der Medion MD8828 und darin eingebaut ist eine TV-Karte die DVB-T DVB-S und Analog unterstützt. DVB-T läuft ohne Probleme doch wenn ich das Satellitenkabel (DVB-S) an den PC stecke und einen Suchlauf starte dann findet er gerade mal 12-15 Sender aus dem Ausland und nicht PRO7,RTL und co. Aber wenn ich das Kabel an einen unserer Satellitenreceiver stecke findet er knapp 120 Sender und die meisten sind aus deutschland und beinhalten pro7,rtl und co.
Ich schlage mich mit dem Problem schn seit 1 jahr rum und würde mich freuen wenn ich eine Lösung hättet 

Ich danke schonmal für Antworten


----------



## kelevra (29. Juni 2009)

Hast du schon versucht alternative Software zu benutzen?

Unter DVBmagic - TV-Software - Alternativsoftware findest du jede Menge alternative, größtenteils Freeware


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2009)

Also eine kurze Google-Suche spricht für ein relativ aussichtsloses unterfangen.
Zumindest aktuellere Treiber wären aber einen Versuch wert.


----------



## dot (29. Juni 2009)

Scanst du ueberhaupt den richtigen Transponder/Astra 19E?


----------



## Deon (1. Juli 2009)

Ja habe ich schon alles versucht 
Media center dvb prog usw.
Treiber habe ich natürlich auch installiert 
und den richtigen transponder habe ich auch ausgewählt 

aber echt klasse dass hier so schnell geantwortet wird das ist nicht in jedem forum so


----------



## dot (1. Juli 2009)

Ist das wirklich dieses Teil?
Scheint ja nicht nur bei dir Probleme zu machen -> MCE-Community.de > MD8828 CREATIX 948 DVB-S keine Sender zu finden


----------



## Deon (2. Juli 2009)

Ja es ist genau diese Karte


----------



## Deon (2. Juli 2009)

Ja es ist genau diese Karte

"Hatte das selbe Problem, bekam nur spanische sender rein,
Die Frequenzen lagen alle im unteren Band. Meine Anlage ist von technisat.
Multischalter 5/8 und Universal Quattro LNB.
Habe nun einen Zehnder ZX 100 dazwischen geschaltet, jetzt geht es. 
Hatte es vorher mit einem 22 Khz Generator versucht, ohne Erfolg."

Ich glaube das ist die Lösung aber was muss ich genau machen und was muss ich mir holen denn diese ganzen begriffe wie Universal Quattro LNB und so verstehe ich nicht kann mir jemand also verständlich für einen Unwissenden wie mich erkären was ich genau machen muss


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2009)

Das ist ein Satellitenreceiver, er hat es also ganz aufgegeben mit der Karte das Programm empfangen zu wollen sondern leitet das fertige TV-Programm analog zur Karte.

Da würde ich mir lieber mal eine vernünftige TV-Karte kaufen.


----------



## Deon (2. Juli 2009)

ja aber wenn er es auf dem pc gucken kann und die filme aufnehmen kann dann will ich das auch machen


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2009)

Dann kauf dir einfach die und gut ists:
TechnoTrend Budget S-1401, PCI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Deon (2. Juli 2009)

ok danke


----------

